# ghost hand (popbuying)



## programmer_94 (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to buy a 3x3x3 ghost hand at Popbuying.com but there are two white cubes: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26817 and http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Fingertip_Dancing_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26815

Which is the best one ?

How about this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....VVGOO_II_Natural_Color_(Speed_Edition)_-29047


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 13, 2010)

Visit speedcubes.net for clarification on this issue.


----------



## tarpshack (May 13, 2010)

I just recently bought this one.
3x3x3 GS Fingertip Dancing Magic Intelligence Test Cube White

I found speedcubes.net and this post helpful in determining the differences.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20747


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 13, 2010)

the 2003D is best for it's smoothness.
It's so smooth, even better than Type F2
I like this better than the other one.
It cuts corner quiet good, about more than half cubies
It glides extremely smooth.

the white one is the one that usually been reviewed on youtube.
i rarely seen anyone using the 2003D in youtube
It's shape is almost indentical to type F1, but kindda rigit when unlubbed. When it's lubbed, it's an OK cube. Not my best but I seen some poeple use it as their main speed cube.
It has kindda matte finish stickers (dont reflect light)
This one doesnt lock as much as the 2003D one due to the rounded cubies.


----------



## Dfgged (May 13, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> the 2003D is best for it's smoothness.
> It's so smooth, even better than Type F2
> I like this better than the other one.
> It cuts corner quiet good, about more than half cubies
> ...



It's called 2003*A*


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 14, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > the 2003D is best for it's smoothness.
> ...



yes, but I reffering to the name at popbuying.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (May 14, 2010)

popbuying now has the ghosthand II
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730


----------



## Applemoes (May 15, 2010)

Ballbasket51515 said:


> popbuying now has the ghosthand II
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730



That's awesome, too bad they don't have it in white for those who prefer it (if they even come in white)


----------



## edwinl (May 16, 2010)

I bought a purple one last month. The stickers didn't last. I replaced them after 2 weeks.


----------



## Nothing (May 16, 2010)

edwinl said:


> I bought a purple one last month. The stickers didn't last. I replaced them after 2 weeks.


Hi Edwin,
Just to confirm, did you mean your purple Ghost Hand II had poor stickers or a 2003D/A?


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 16, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> the 2003D is best for it's smoothness.
> *It's so smooth, even better than Type F2*



Better then F-II? ill have to check that out.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > the 2003D is best for it's smoothness.
> ...



I find that the F-II is a ton better then the GhostHand.


----------

